# Gerald Wallace Dishes On His Cross-Country Bus Ride



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

> On Jan. 27, Charlotte Bobcats leading scorer Gerald Wallace suffered a broken rib and a partially collapsed lung after he was knocked to the floor on a flagrant foul by Andrew Bynum during the Cats' double-overtime road win over the Lakers. After spending two nights in the hospital, Wallace was released and free to go back to North Carolina. But the catch was he couldn't hop a plane, for fear that the skies wouldn't be friendly enough for his pipes. The doctors were worried that Wallace's body wouldn't respond well to pressure changes in altitude. Hence, the road trip of a lifetime.
> 
> I talked with Wallace after his cross-country ride on a charter bus. Here's what he had to say about it.
> 
> ...


More in link: http://sports.espn.go.com/espn/page2/story?page=buckheit/090209&sportCat=nba


----------



## Mr. Hobbes (Jul 1, 2005)

> Nah, we watched a lot of cartoons during the day. Then we watched *"House of Pain,"* "Meet the Browns," "Fantastic Four," "Transformers" …


House of Payne? WTF.


----------

